# Eggdrop TCL-Script HILFE



## Liobagard (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
vielleicht könnt Ihr mir hier weiterhelfen. Schon seit einiger Zeit suche ich ein TCL-Script für den Eggdrop. Es soll einmal in der Stunde automatisch die aktuelle Zeit in den Channel schreiben. Da ich nicht soviel Ahnung von der Programmierung habe, wollte ich hier einen "Hilferuf" starten. Das Ganze soll in etwa so aussehen: immer wenn es zb 12 Minuten nach ganz ist, schreibt der Bot die Uhrzeit öffentlich in einen Channel.
<BOT> Es ist 12.02 Uhr
Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe

P.s:
Natürlich habe ich schon so einiges ausprobiert, doch geklappt hat es noch nicht, hier mal einige Beispiele:
Bsp1:
bind time - "47 * * * *" doTime 
proc doTime {min hour day month year} { 
  getTime; 
} 
proc getTime {nick host hand chan rest} { 
  set val [clock format [clock seconds] -format "%H:%M:%S"]; 
  puthelp "privmsg $chan :Es ist $val Uhr."; 
}
Bsp 2:
bind time - "00 * * * *" TIME
proc TIME {nick host hand chan rest} {
set uhr [lindex [ctime [unixtime]] 3]
putchan $chan "Es ist $uhr."
}
Bsp 3:
bind pub - !voice getTime
proc getTime {nick host hand chan rest} {
  set val [clock format [clock seconds] -format "%H:%M:%S"];
  puthelp "privmsg $chan : $val";
}

Und noch so einiges mehr.


----------

